
Epic Games Asks Court to Allow Fortnite Back on the App Store - electriclove
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/epic-games-asks-court-to-allow-fortnite-back-on-the-app-store.2252927/
======
mdorazio
More info including the injunction filing itself on The Verge:
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/5/21423889/fortnite-epic-
app...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/5/21423889/fortnite-epic-apple-
preliminary-injunction-filing-ios-mac)

Hearing on the 28th. Given how the first round of this went for Epic, I feel
like this injunction motion won't go so well, either. It will probably be
quite some time before we see Fortnite back on the App Store.

------
bradknowles
They made their bed. This is a crisis that is entirely of their own making.
They knew exactly what would happen.

I strongly suspect that the court will let them sleep in the bed of their own
making, for as long as they like.

